# Best pressurized CO2 System for 55gal?



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello
I'm looking into getting a pressurized c02 setup for my 55 gal tank.I have looked at the red sea units but have also read that the reactor is not the best.Are there any units anyone can recommend that are reliable?
Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What exactly are you looking for?

A fully controlled system with a pH monitor?

A system controlled with a timer?

A manual system?

What kind of filter do you have?


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be using it on a timer for now.Maybe upgrade to a ph monitor later on.I have a hob filter right now don't know if I will get a canister filter later on or not.Are there any benefits to having a canister filter?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

they are supposed to outgas less CO2 because they dont create as much turbulence.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Hob filters out gas a ton of CO2 from the water
I noticed a difference in my on cycles (sms122) when just running a surface skimmer


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the system I just bought.
Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System

I have only had it for a week, but it was a snap to set up. Only problem I see with it is the diffusor dosent bubble out of the entire surface just part of it. It does seem to be very small bubbles though.
Other than that it is very easy on the wallet and there is everything you need to set it up, othere than a CO2 tank.
I no I no the tubing provided with the system is silicon and I am wasitng co2. I'll upgrade down the road, it's working for now.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Buckeyemolded what type of regulator are you using with your co2 setup?
Looks like I might be going with a canister sooner then I thought.
I looked at the one on dr foster and smith but I wonder what kind of regulator they are using,Chinese maybe?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Dr.'s use an Azoo regulator with their CO2 kits. CO2 Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid

I have two and they are OK. I have an AquariumPlants.com "The Best." It's good.

If I were you, I'd get one made the way you want it from Rex Grigg CO2 Stuff For Sale or I would get the Aquabotanic "Ultimate" regulator. Aqua Botanic Store


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The one big advantage to a canister filter is you can plumb your CO2 reactor in-line with the output of the filter.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The Azoo deal from DrsF&S is a good deal if you're on a budget.


----------

